# العطور الفرنسيو وانواع من المسك والمخلطات...



## الأمورة الدلوعة (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*العطور الفرنسيو وانواع من المسك والمخلطات+اراء من تعاملوا معنا*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


*أحب أعرض لكم اروع واجمل العطور الفرنسية *


*تعبئة بجودة عالية وبتركيز قوي ومضمون 100%*


*ومن الماركات الفرنسية المشهورة وبأقل الأسعار*


*Burberrys*


*Escada* 
*Dior*
*Chanel*
*Givenchy*
*Stella*
*Versace*
*Dunhill*​


*وماركات أخرى...*


*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*


*و بامكانك ايضاً من نفس العطر الذي يتم اختياره أخذ مجموعة متكاملة عبارة عن:*


*( لوشن للجسم +خمرية للشعر+معطر جسم+زيت عطري للفواحة )*​


*وكذلك يوجد لدي أنواع أخرى من العطور مثل:*


*( توت – توت بري – شمام – فراولة - كرز – كرز ياباني - فروتي – الفل )*​


*كما يوجد لدي **مخلطات**:* 
*( زهور الريف * عروسة * ورد اسطنبولي * **VIP** *** ملكي ***** لنك ***** جذور الطيب(العود)** *** وصال ***** أحلى خواطر )*​


*وكذلك يوجد لدي أنواع من المسك:*


*(متسلق ***** الحرمين ***** روز ***** أبيض )*​


*وأكثر العطور طلباً لدي هي:*


*( اسكادا بجميع أنواعه – بربري لندن للرجال - توت – جفنشي بلو للرجال – ديور ادكت - ديور هوم - شانيل بأنواعه – فانتاسيا – ميرال - ميس ديور شيري النسائي – ون مليون للرجال – ليدي مليون النسائي – كوكو مادموزيل- مخلط لنك )*​


*التوصيل لباب البيت بجده أمَا باقي المناطق عن طريق الشحن بزاجل بقيمة 10 ريال أو أي شحن يتم الاتفاق عليه*​


*خصم خاص:على من يطلب 3 عطور فأكثر*


*كذلك على المجموعة كاملة برائحة العطر الذي يتم اختياره....*​


*يوجد خصومات لمن يطلب مجموعات *​


*يمكنكم التواصل معي عن طريق الخاص*


*أو **عن** طريق البريد الالكتروني**:* 
*[email protected]*​


*{ وما توفيقي إلا بالله }*​
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

آراء بعض عملائنا الكرام الذين تعاملوا معنا من منتديات مختلفة: 


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بشارة
> _انسانة رائعة وذوق واخلاق عالية من جد اسعدني__التعامل معاكي_​
> _وطلبت مجموعة ليدي مليون كانت رائعة يعطيك العافية وربي يزيدك __يارب_​ ​




> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اليمونه الحلوووه
> _هلا اموووره وصلتني العطور اخذت منك مجموعه__الكامله ون مليون_​
> _والله جنان الله يعطيك العافيه_
> _مالقيت فيه زي ريحة__العطور الرخيصه زي الكحول_
> ...





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شموخ أنثى)
> _مشكورررررررررررررررره ياقلبي اللوشن والخمريه__وصلو عن جد روووووعه والاروع تعاملك بارك الله فيك ولي تعامل ثاني __معاك_​


----------



## الأمورة الدلوعة (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: العطور الفرنسيو وانواع من المسك والمخلطات...*


*atour-cool**@هوتميل.كوم*
*هذا ايميلي يالغلا...انا في انتظارك باذن الله..*


----------



## الأمورة الدلوعة (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: العطور الفرنسيو وانواع من المسك والمخلطات...*

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله​


----------



## الأمورة الدلوعة (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: العطور الفرنسيو وانواع من المسك والمخلطات...*

(الحمد لله رب العالمين)


----------



## الأمورة الدلوعة (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: العطور الفرنسيو وانواع من المسك والمخلطات...*

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين...


----------



## الأمورة الدلوعة (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: العطور الفرنسيو وانواع من المسك والمخلطات...*

بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شئ في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم .


----------



## الأمورة الدلوعة (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: العطور الفرنسيو وانواع من المسك والمخلطات...*

كفارة المجلس: سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك ، أشهد أن لا اله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك​


----------



## الأمورة الدلوعة (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: العطور الفرنسيو وانواع من المسك والمخلطات...*

اللهم صلي على نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم...


----------



## الأمورة الدلوعة (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: العطور الفرنسيو وانواع من المسك والمخلطات...*

لا اله الا الله...


----------



## الأمورة الدلوعة (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: العطور الفرنسيو وانواع من المسك والمخلطات...*

اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك...


----------



## الأمورة الدلوعة (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: العطور الفرنسيو وانواع من المسك والمخلطات...*

الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر 
لا اله الا الله
الله اكبر
الله اكبر ولله الحمد....


----------



## الأمورة الدلوعة (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: العطور الفرنسيو وانواع من المسك والمخلطات...*

قال تعالى: ( وَالذَّاكِرِينَ اللَّهَ كَثِيرًا وَالذَّاكِرَاتِ أَعَدَّ اللَّهُ لَهُم مَّغْفِرَةً وَأَجْرًا عَظِيمًا )​


----------



## الأمورة الدلوعة (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: العطور الفرنسيو وانواع من المسك والمخلطات...*

(وما توفيقي الا بالله)


----------

